# Shoulder overkill?



## stonetag (Sep 4, 2016)

So for years and years when training shoulders I've did the whole gig. heavy overhead press of some sort, front, side, and rear, delt work. As of late I've only did overhead presses period, and fuk I got to say my shoulders feel so much better. I would get aching rotators, tendons, and just overall sore as hell, and not a productive sore either. I've been doing presses  only on shoulder day now for about 2 months, and noticed much less painful benching, and shit, pretty much any other lift, push or pull. So if a guy is not bbing for aesthetic symmetry , why the hell even do all the other movements? OHP strengthens the whole damn delt right? Maybe it's just an age thing...lol


----------



## Joliver (Sep 4, 2016)

So much of your shoulder work is done doing other common movements. Rear delts during rows, front delts during pressing and whatnot. I only do a little specialized lateral delt work. 

I'll do more focused individualized work if I'm lagging somewhere. 

But, you are right. Less is more with shoulders.


----------



## ron1204 (Sep 4, 2016)

I feel the same way. Ive always liked working out shoulders and how important they are from an aesthetic view to your body. Lately i think I've been working them out more than any other muscle and the past 2 times I've been doing bench press, my shoulders have been in pretty bad pain. something like inside, flat and incline. had to go super easy yesterday. 
Im going to decrease the amount of shoulder work i do and just focus on one head at a time.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 4, 2016)

I like to do them after chest they are already worked so I don't need to do to much ..my shoulders grow faster and easier then any other part of my body for some reason .


----------



## sgf (Sep 4, 2016)

My shoulders are rotten, due to years of "overuse" from my days as a competitive swimmer, and then a broken collarbone/grade 1 separated shoulder/rotator cuff injury from a bike accident.  So I always have a hard time figuring out how to get them to grow without overdoing it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 4, 2016)

U guys know I'm a huge ohp lover
 Always have been. Ive always treated it just like the big three. Hit it heavy and hard.

But I think raises and shit help keep the shoulder healthIER. Just like flies for chest right jol?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 4, 2016)

I like heavy OHP once per week, and I follow it in the same session with volume work for chest (eg. dumbbell pressing, incline pressing, flies).


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 4, 2016)

big shoulders on a man are chick magnets


----------



## thqmas (Sep 4, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> U guys know I'm a huge ohp lover
> Always have been. Ive always treated it just like the big three. Hit it heavy and hard.
> 
> But I think raises and shit help keep the shoulder healthIER. Just like flies for chest right jol?



How much you press for a single? The OHP is for me, what the bench is for you. The press is my pride.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2016)

Face pulls is about all I normally do for delt work besides pressing.  And those are more for shoulder health anyway


----------



## Simbrilee (Sep 19, 2016)

I always start off with lateral raises because I want round shoulders


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 20, 2016)

I had a shoulder day today. Ohp,upright rows,db flys, front db raises, bent over db flies, db shrugs,bb shrugs... I  felt great but I'll be sore as fuk


----------



## bigdog (Sep 20, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I had a shoulder day today. Ohp,upright rows,db flys, front db raises, bent over db flies, db shrugs,bb shrugs... I  felt great but I'll be sore as fuk



this basically the same thing I do as well. if you aren't sore, you didn't do a good job!


----------

